
Disorder of Operations - Curiositry
http://www.autodidacts.io/disorder-of-operations/
======
ksaj
A simpler / more confusing one is -3^2 (negative 3 squared). A lot of people
are taught that something squared is it times itself. So -3 x -3 = 9.

Except, that's not (necessarily) the right answer. Instead, some people are
taught it should be thought of as 0 - 3^2. 0 - 3 * 3 = -9 using the Order of
Operations.

What is more confusing is that even Wolfram sees -3^2 and -3 squared as
different problems. So maybe there is no satisfactory answer.

Wolfram Alpha:

> -3^2 => -9

> -3 squared => (-3)^2 => 9

But:

> -3^3 => -27

> -3 cubed => -27

You can't tell if this is (0 - 3^3) or if it is (-3 x -3 x -3). How cruel.

